# Verzauberkunst....



## D@rky (29. April 2007)

hi erstmal

ich wusst ned ob ich das in die kategorie für die addons oder hier reinsetzten soll ich habs mal in beides gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aufjedenfall ich hab ne frage undzwar ich hab mal ein addon gesehn das zeigt weclhe mats man bekommt wenn man was entzaubert als da steht wenn man überden gegenstand fährt was da dan rauskommt ich habs mir aber nicht runtergeladen weil ich zu der zeit mein tank gezockt hab und der schmied ist. Jetzt zock ich mein mage und der hat verzauberkunst. Nun wollt ich mal fragen ob wer das Addon kennt?Währe echt nett



mfg D@rky!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kopaka (29. April 2007)

Ist im Auctioneer-Pack drin und heißt "Entchantrix"

Findest du hier: http://auctioneeraddon.com/


----------



## Crummy (29. April 2007)

Kopaka schrieb:


> Ist im Auctioneer-Pack drin und heißt "Entchantrix"
> 
> Findest du hier: http://auctioneeraddon.com/


So weit ich weis ist es im aktuellen Auctioneer Pack nichtenthalten bzw es ist nur ein leerer Ordner vorhanden.
Aber du kannst es auf der Seite auch seperat herunterladen


----------



## D@rky (29. April 2007)

thx für die hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ich teste es glei mal



mfg D@rky


----------



## samlike (7. Mai 2007)

Hi

Hab da leider ein Problem mit.

Ich hab das aktuellste Auctioneer Pack incl. Entchantrix, aber er funktioniert leider nicht. Ist mir Anfangs auch gar nicht aufgefallen, erst wo ich zufällig mal über das einzelle Entchantrix gestolpert bin.
Habs mir auch fix runtergeladen und gefügt, siehe da es geht/ging aber nur 5 Minuten oder bis zum Auslog weis nicht mehr genau....
Jedenfalls seit dem gehts leider gar nicht mehr.... 

Kann mir evt jemand weiter helfen?


----------



## Kindara (7. Mai 2007)

Enchantrix und Auctioneer laden sich schon seit zig Versionen nicht mehr automatisch. Auctioneer läd sich erst dann, wenn man nen Auktionator anspricht. 
Manuell laden kann man die beiden durch
/auctioneer load
/enchantrix load
... oder das auch in deren Config umstellen.

Problem mit Enchantrix ist, das die 3.9er Version nachwievor keine funktionierende Vorhersage für (unbekannte) BC Drops hat. Das soll sich mit der Version 4.x ändern, die seit Monaten komplett neu entwickelt wird.


----------



## Tobi_frag (7. Mai 2007)

hab jetzt beide einzeln geladen aber wenn ich in WoW Addon aktivieren will,
steht da in rot Abhängigkeit fehlt. Kann mir jemand sagen was ich vllt falsch gemacht habe?


----------



## Kindara (8. Mai 2007)

Auctioneer und Enchantrix benötigen noch ein paar "Serviceaddons" in die gemeinsam genutzte Funktionen ausgelagert sind. Am einfachsten lädst Du dir das komplette Paket unter http://auctioneeraddon.org/dl/AuctioneerCo...rpack-4.0.1.zip und das passt.


----------



## Tobi_frag (8. Mai 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielen dank für deine Hilfe


----------

